# Lump half way down windpipe



## DuckToller (26 December 2008)

Cob has got a large-ish lump about half way down his neck by his windpipe, but more to one side.  His windpipe is quite noticeable and close to the surface at the point where the lump is, but he is eating so I am sure it is not actually a lump stuck inside but rather a soft tissue swelling. 

It isn't hot, I can't see any head on it to suggest a thorn or intrusion, no bite marks or broken skin, he doesn't mind when I touch it, but it is quite noticeable, maybe size of a large egg and it seems to have come up during the day.  Well, bad owner that I am, I don't recall seeing it yesterday...

He doesn't seem in any pain, and my vet is also a  friend so am not keen to call her out on Boxing Day for a non-emergency.  Am going to check it again to see if it has grown any more, and will obviously call out a vet if it is worse, but any ideas pls?


----------



## RachelB (26 December 2008)

If it's something stuck in the oesophagus it would normally be a hard lump on the left of the neck, and the horse would normally be choking (I have a horse prone to choke!)
Other than that, I am baffled and will be interested to hear what others think!


----------



## Abbeygale (26 December 2008)

I had this on my arab a couple of months ago, and I did call the vet out as it wasn't going down.  He was still eating / drinking etc - but as I had only had him with me a couple of weeks I didn't really know him and thought the best thing to do was to get the vet to check it out. 

The vet thought that either he had been kicked in the windpipe or run into the gate - and it was a haematoma.  He drained it quite a bit with a big needle (!!).  Poor Rupert - had never really been stable before he came to me, then he came into a stable and had a strange man stick him withbig needles! 

Ruperts was quite a big handful of swelling - which went down about a third after the vet had drained it, and has taken quite a few weeks to go entirely.  Even now (probably about 6 - 8 weeks on) if you poke around his windpipe you can feel a bit of a lump - but you can't see anything normally. 

I hope that you neddie has the same thing - as it is essentially just a bruise if it is!


----------



## DuckToller (26 December 2008)

A large haematoma sounds likely as he likes to play rough with the others and I have seen them kick out at him a few times, often in that area as he bites them from behind!

Thanks Flo Bell, will talk to vet tomorrow, sounds like it will need draining.


----------



## cellie (26 December 2008)

My horse has the same type of lump and also swelling on the side of his neck.I was thinking the same thing  looks like he has been kicked,his buckle of the neck strap has gone  missing too.Noticed he nipped the mare on the way  to the gate tonight and she  kicked out towards his neck and chest area, they both wanted to come in first.
Perhaps you could let me know if its neccessary to drain as I have a vet out on 29th for shockwave therapy .Really annoying as Ive just put them in a field together and  they love the company but Im wondering if its worth the risk.My boy is eating well so Im not going to panic will see if it goes  down overnight.


----------



## DuckToller (26 December 2008)

Have been out to check cob and lump has definitely gone down, so will wait before troubling vet (how selfless of me, hadn't considered the bill at all...).

Mine are bored at the moment with no grass left and once they have eaten the hay, they lurk round the gate waiting to come in and get into all sorts of games of biting, kicking, all jostling to be in second place after my thug of a horse!  I am now going down ever earlier to get them in so that they don't injure each other.  

Hopefully yours will settle down - one or two nips and kicks and he should get the message loud and clear!  Still early days if they have only been in together for a short time - mine are normally quite good but think I left them out a bit late today.


----------



## Abbeygale (27 December 2008)

Llewelyn - hows you neddie's lump today? Any better? 

Unfortunately my boy still hasn't learned his lesson - but my yearling hasn't managed to kick him in quite the same way again - thank goodness!


----------



## Nebraska37 (29 December 2008)

Hi - my horse has the same except he also has had a raised temperature, cough and nasal discharge.  We have had several on the yard break out with the same symptoms.  Each one has started with discomfort eating, followed by various symptoms.   Vets have been out (several times as you can imagine) and none of the swabs or bloods have shown anything.   Treatment has been mostly antibiotics and most of the horses have recovered quickly however one or two are still struggling to shake it off - we're at a loss as to what it is ...


----------



## cellie (29 December 2008)

Oh good news all round our horse swelling has gone down too.It appears that its yo gelding  who has been nipping my boy he  likes to have a play over the fence.I think hes had a tug at the rug and managed to get hold of the skin as well .Our mare ignores him but my gelding plays although he  isnt so rough.Might have to tape across the fence if it gets too much.Have put my two in the other field as they like each others company. 
Ill see the vet this pm update on tendon injury and shock wave therapy .


----------

